

Show HN: JobHero – Organize and optimize your job search - Sherveen
https://gojobhero.com

======
iqonik
Congratulations on making a beautiful website that clearly shows what it does,
makes me want to sign up and use a simple, clean interface. Seriously, this is
a breath of fresh air and credit to you. Great idea too, will certainly give
it a try.

~~~
iqonik
Side note: Who made the "superheroes" on your homepage? I need something
similar and would like to get in touch with them.

~~~
Sherveen
Thanks so much for the kind words! Email me (in my profile) and I'll shoot you
their contact info.

